# Guess we did ok



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

click to enlarge


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

one of his daughters


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Way to go, Darlin'.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow!! Great job Nancy, Darlin'/Four and doeling!  You did awesome! 

Hey, that judge is Pat. H. She is the judge for the show we always go to in May. She does a really good job.  Was that the "Shoot for the Stars" show? How'd it go?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Shoot for the Stars under Pat. 
The 1st show he was moved up to Res. DQ on other buck; was not usbga.

So funny how no one gave him second glance at April Fools so I was pretty thrilled. Arms are reeeally sore.
It was Darlin Cierra first time away from home. When declared Res she danced on hind legs, it was pretty funny.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations!! That's awesome!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed, Very nice, and congrats!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Nancy! Your goats are gorgeous! Your boy is HUGE!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all!
RNSHOneFourRichie (will only answer to "Darlin") has a date lined up & possibly more. He hasnt been tested yet so must get that done.
Yeah he's big! About 215#s. Hard to believe it but he is only 17mos old. At one point he thought he'd make a break for it. I just let go I wasnt about to be drug out of the ring! A couple a big strong goat gentlemen grabbed him.
While on deck with Darlin Cierra somebody let out one of those horrible silent but deadly cud burps. Everybody looked around.:crazy:


----------

